# Just received my Gumdrop case today



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This thing is awesome. Pretty high quality and it feels nice. I like the tire like pattern on that back, and the screen is extremely responsive, even more than before...I don't know how they managed that. If you're willing to shell out $70 then it's worth it. Although I will say their website is terrible, and at first they ended up charging me five times for the same order thanks to their Yahoo checkout process. Had to call the bank to clear it up.

Anyway here are some pictures...
No idea why the portrait one is upside down.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

EDIT: It does add some weight to the tablet.. like a lot compared to having it without a case.


----------



## Stryker817 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea I just got one today and im impressed... excellent touch response and the weight isnt a problem considering the protection, 5 stars here


----------



## nhpctech (Aug 1, 2011)

Just ordered mine! Can't wait.


----------

